# A Bomb from Bopmachine



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

When Bopmachine found out about the humidor dedicated to CC's and the cigars from Eggopp, Bopmachine decided to kick in too. Thanks Bop, I will really enjoy these sticks....Thanks


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Bit of dejavue here hahaha nice one boppy :behindsofa:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

nice


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm speechless.:shocked::shocked::shocked: nice


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hell of a great hit! Well done Bopp!


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

wow this is all so crazy to me. people are insanely generous. its like a big family

and how are cubans? i've never had one


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice hit, enjoy those sticks you lucky bastard


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> wow this is all so crazy to me. people are insanely generous. its like a big family
> 
> and how are cubans? i've never had one


Cubans are over rated crap. Well, at least for your first 90 days as a member they are. LOL. ound:ound:ound:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

WOW... Nice hit! :boom:


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

when do i get access to the habanos forum???

i dont even see one


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> when do i get access to the habanos forum???
> 
> i dont even see one


About another week I think.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> About another week I think.


LOL... Sounds about right.

90 days & 100 posts Cade. :thumb:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Don't bother going there, Habanos are just absolute crap. Much better to stick to 5 Vegas.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> when do i get access to the habanos forum???
> 
> i dont even see one


90 or 100 posts. Then you will see it.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

JR Alts 4 Life suckas! Why spend $400 on 1 Behike when you can get a bundle for 44.95.

:crazy:oke:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Cubans are over rated crap. Well, at least for your first 90 days as a member they are. LOL. ound:ound:ound:


:dance::dance:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Somebody owes me a new computer monitor, I just drooled all over mine.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

lol i've still never had a cinco.. i hear good things about the Gold though and would like to try one. i'll pick up a fiver sometime.

and since i know no one that smokes cigars but myself, i will probably never get a ISOM to try, at least not for quite a while.

thanks for the answer! looking forward to perusing that forum for sure


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Jose, 

That has got to be the pretties bomb i have ever seen. I quite do not know why, but it almost looks like a christmas tree and a box of candies all built into one. Just stunning. I am saving that photo of them..
Can i ask how much it costs to mail something like that from england?
I do not know what i do wrong, but it costs me an absolute fortune to send things overseas. Is there some trick? i swear I send a few magazines to australia by boat rate, and i runs me forty dollars. 

Anyway, a beautiful bomb. i am jealous. 

much regards Jerry


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Joses and my bomb landed at Tonys at the same time

heres mine http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/279882-gifted-humidor-some-cigars.html

Now whilst not wanting to disclose exact amount of postage from the UK to the USA, we have a maximum weight restriction which alas is 2kg. Postage on 2kg is £24 GBP about $38USD.

Once a package goes over 2KG the postage doubles as a starter.

These two bombs were cordinated by us to cause maximum damage.

Hope that 'kind of' answers your question jerry, without giving to much info away lol



veteranvmb said:


> Jose,
> 
> That has got to be the pretties bomb i have ever seen. I quite do not know why, but it almost looks like a christmas tree and a box of candies all built into one. Just stunning. I am saving that photo of them..
> Can i ask how much it costs to mail something like that from england?
> ...


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

eggopp said:


> Joses and my bomb landed at Tonys at the same time
> 
> heres mine http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/279882-gifted-humidor-some-cigars.html
> 
> ...


 thanks, it pretty much answers my question. Its expensive to post, no matter which way its going. LOL
I received a few years ago, from a company in London, who sent me(gratis) a small package(because I wrote them a letter of appreciation on one of their products and wanted to know where I could by more), and it was send overnight fed ex. I think the postage amount was something like 90 dollars. Amazing the cost, just because its crossing the pond.

Thanks Jerry


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> thanks, it pretty much answers my question. Its expensive to post, no matter which way its going. LOL
> I received a few years ago, from a company in London, who sent me(gratis) a small package(because I wrote them a letter of appreciation on one of their products and wanted to know where I could by more), and it was send overnight fed ex. I think the postage amount was something like 90 dollars. Amazing the cost, just because its crossing the pond.
> 
> Thanks Jerry


Your welcome Jerry and when all this customs crap calms down, you just put yourself in targets harm lmao that will teach you for being nosey...


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice job Egg and Bop!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

eggopp said:


> Your welcome Jerry and when all this customs crap calms down, you just put yourself in targets harm lmao that will teach you for being nosey...


 LOL
I have spent half my life, trying to avoid being a target:crutch:

Twice, I wasn't successful at it. Do not think you are quick enough to put your sites on this old man. I still can move quick, if I have to, but would rather not, because if I have to move quick these days, I need a nap. (about 5 hours worth, LOL)

Jerry


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

5point0 said:


> When Bopmachine found out about the humidor dedicated to CC's and the cigars from Eggopp, Bopmachine decided to kick in too. Thanks Bop, I will really enjoy these sticks....Thanks


Nice job gents enjoy Tony!:car:


----------



## bopmachine (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you like it tony! now I need to find an address or two and load up some artiliary… Up for double bash eggy?


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

bopmachine said:


> Glad you like it tony! now I need to find an address or two and load up some artiliary&#8230; Up for double bash eggy?


yep, why not... best leave it till the new year when all this stuff with HMRC and US homeland calms down :attention:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Nice job Egg and Bop!


Agreed. Wow, the generosity on this forum, in this community, is incredible. Good job guys.


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

A really nice gift, lots of enjoyment in those, awesome:thumb:


----------

